# Dems think all will be forgiven by Nov



## floortrader (Feb 5, 2009)

Well this is different we must stop the left minority from taking the country to socialism and worse. They want to tell you what to buy what to eat,what to drink,how much to weigh , what tempeture to keep your home, what kind of car to drive , whether to buy healt insurance, where to fish, whether to own firearms , at what age to stop trying to stay alive---etc etc etc. They also wish to predict weather paterns. For what they have planned for us socialism is not the worst.


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

Concur, and I for one will not forget or forgive... :******:


----------



## ScrotieMcBoogerballs (Mar 23, 2010)

The party of NO! will win in landslides?

I think you are underestimating how the Republican party looks to lots of younger generations

an example






http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RpOUctyS ... r_embedded


----------



## KurtR (May 3, 2008)

i am in the younger generation and that is the problem they cant handle no. No you are not entiltled to every thing you should have to earn it. Nothing should have to be given it should have to be earned and me along with alot of the younger generation are getting tired of all the leaches in this country giving us the bad name. It is time for wholesale change in this country and am hoping that it will start this november. Herstheth sandlin in south dakota has gained a vote from me by standing up to this HC bullshat by voting no and just not toeing party lines and listening to the people of this state.


----------



## floortrader (Feb 5, 2009)

If your young and you plan on being succesful one day, then you should be anti Obuma. If you are a slacker and plan on staying a slacker and if you plan on having a brood of slackers then I recomend you stick with Obuma and company. It's that simple.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

I'm in the younger generation and I actually work and understand that there should be a gap between people who work and people who don't. If you don't work, you don't eat, you don't have a house, and you don't have a vehicle.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

ScrotieMcBoogerballs said:


> The party of NO! will win in landslides?
> 
> I think you are underestimating how the Republican party looks to lots of younger generations
> 
> ...


Younger generations are typically more left leaning than their older parents.

I see it in my generation all the time. Early 20's, liberal liberal liberal. Than, they get married, have some kids, its quite funny to watch the metamorphosis to a more conservative train of thought.

Obama dominated amongst young voters who havent been around long enough to DISTRUST those morons on capitol hill. Whats more, Obama mobilized them to vote. However, many are starting to see the light and are realizing they were duped.

Obama is screwed, whether it be by being voted out, or his own party getting rid of him. My money is betting on the dems making Obama their own lame duck.

Secondly, I wouldnt put much stock in some patchwork of sound bytes on youtube put together by what is no doubt a "public communications" major.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

ScrotieMcBoogerballs: When you start paying taxes you will change your opinion. When you get married you will change your mind more, and if you have children then your priorities will make a huge change.

My intention is not to insult our youth, but you will find this true for some of them: It take some time after leaving the home nest to become truly independent and often government becomes a surrogate mother.


----------



## ShineRunner (Sep 11, 2002)

The dems in Washington have a plan for Nov "amnesty" for all the illegals, instant voters. :eyeroll: uke:


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

Shinerunner, what you say scares me. I believe you are correct.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

zogman said:


> Shinerunner, what you say scares me. I believe you are correct.


That has always been my opinion also. That's typical liberal MO. Buying votes with your money.


----------

